# Olcott salmon run



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Heading up to Olcott in October for the salmon run. Haven't done it for 7 or 8 years. Has anybody been up there in the last couple of years? Do any good?


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I am here now
We have 3 kings in the boat
2 are over 28 lbs


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been going up the past 4 years. We fish from shore and normally go the weekend before bow season opens here so you catch some fresh fish and stay away from the zoo at the dam catching half dead fish. If you're fishing from a boat, head up now! We throw glow spoons and crank baits from the pier and do well every time we go. You can call slippery sinker bait shop for reports. Surprisingly, I've done better on small/medium baits as opposed to a bigger profile bait you'd think they'd go for. Good luck n have a blast!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Rod buster how far out are you getting them?


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry never got back on site 
We got fish from 120 to 85ft


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I've been going up the past 4 years. We fish from shore and normally go the weekend before bow season opens here so you catch some fresh fish and stay away from the zoo at the dam catching half dead fish. If you're fishing from a boat, head up now! We throw glow spoons and crank baits from the pier and do well every time we go. You can call slippery sinker bait shop for reports. Surprisingly, I've done better on small/medium baits as opposed to a bigger profile bait you'd think they'd go for. Good luck n have a blast!


Just wanted to know if seen anyone fishing from a kayak?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

keepinitreel said:


> Just wanted to know if seen anyone fishing from a kayak?


Oh yeah! Didn't see it myself, but had a Cleveland cop that was fishing that year tell me about a guy hooking a 30 pounder in the creek in a kayak. Story went that the fish pulled the kayak out into the open lake in four footers. Would have been a hell of a ride. Not sure that I'd be up for the experience.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have caught them there in my kayak in the lake with no issues. They pull you but it's not like you don't have any control.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> I have caught them there in my kayak in the lake with no issues. They pull you but it's not like you don't have any control.


Just curious, but with a rod in hand, could you maneuver successfully against a large King? Or can you simply control the direction of the yak while being dragged?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I loosen the drag if I have to. And there are times where I will put the rod between my legs and adjust with the paddle. Before I ever caught one in the yak I thought it would pull me to Canada but it really wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> Heading up to Olcott in October for the salmon run. Haven't done it for 7 or 8 years. Has anybody been up there in the last couple of years? Do any good?




Ahhhh Joe,,,, would you like some company? 
Just one time,,, 'Bucket list'

I really like the sound of this one;
Fishaholic85 "Before Bow"
"We throw glow spoons and crank baits from the pier and do well every time we go".


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

KTkiff said:


> I loosen the drag if I have to. And there are times where I will put the rod between my legs and adjust with the paddle. Before I ever caught one in the yak I thought it would pull me to Canada but it really wasn't that bad at all.



That's Nuts! What # line do you use?
lol,,, this sounds like the guys that are fishing for 5'-6' blacktip sharks down NC OBX. They're using 65# PLUS braid & have a very sharp knife close by!
I wish you very safe LUCK!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Just 10 lb trilene big game


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> Just 10 lb trilene big game


I've always used 17-20 pound test, and the big ones will break it.
A big one will take 15-20 minutes to net.

Are you actually landing big fish with the 10 pound line? How long are you fighting the fish?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't fight it any longer than thr guys out there using 20 lb braid. Google some sights that are closer to the run and many guys will say this is what they use. Not saying this is the norm but my buddy who went with me last year used 6 lb with no issues. Yes, a big one can spool you no matter what. I went with a guide for 10 years and he used 12 lb.


----------



## AnglingAddict (Sep 14, 2014)

Good numbers of fish are getting close.....should be any day now!!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I only use 12lb line. The heavy stuff doesn't cast as good and your lures move better with a slightly lighter line. Caught this pig 2 years ago and only took me 15-20min to land. A hair over 30lbs. @Doboy; it's an AWESOME trip before bow season. Gives you a chance to rest up and let your stands settle before the opener and a nice change of pace. We camp at Harbor Resort right across the street in an RV and I know they have a motel there too. VERY cheap and nice. Bait shop and pier is right there across the street. We usually just walk there. Go get 'em yall! Wish I could... next year it's on!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I only use 12lb line. The heavy stuff doesn't cast as good and your lures move better with a slightly lighter line. Caught this pig 2 years ago and only took me 15-20min to land. A hair over 30lbs. @Doboy; it's an AWESOME trip before bow season. Gives you a chance to rest up and let your stands settle before the opener and a nice change of pace. We camp at Harbor Resort right across the street in an RV and I know they have a motel there too. VERY cheap and nice. Bait shop and pier is right there across the street. We usually just walk there. Go get 'em yall! Wish I could... next year it's on!


Very helpfull
Thanks


----------

